# Dust collector recommendation?



## glycerine (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in the market for a dust collector... I have a small shop area and, right now, my tools that would possibly be using the collector are my lathe, tablesaw, bandsaw, disc/belt sander.  My lathe is a Turncrafter Pro, so I will probably just turn pens, stoppers, small bowls, etc.
What would you guys suggest I use for dust collection?  I'm looking at spending $200 - $500, hopefully closer to the $200 mark.


----------



## Padre (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try the Grizzly 1.5 horsepower or 2 horsepower DC.

If you don't do a lot of woodworking, you can also get a cyclone top for a standard wet/dry vac that works great.  You can take it from machine to machine.

You should also consider the future, and if you want to hard plumb the DC into your shop and have it run to the 4 tools you mention.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 5, 2010)

The Delta 50-760 was the one I decided on. It has a 1 micron bag, runs on 120 or 240v, and has 1200 cfm to really pull those chisels, bushings and especially sandpaper out of your hands! :biggrin:
It was a little more $$$ than I had wanted to spend but It will connect to more than one tool and I am seldom disappointed when I spend more and often disappointed when I try to go cheap. just my $.02. 

http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-50-760-1-5HP-Vertical-Collector/dp/B00078V9KA


----------



## glycerine (Apr 5, 2010)

Padre said:


> You could try the Grizzly 1.5 horsepower or 2 horsepower DC.
> 
> If you don't do a lot of woodworking, you can also get a cyclone top for a standard wet/dry vac that works great. You can take it from machine to machine.
> 
> You should also consider the future, and if you want to hard plumb the DC into your shop and have it run to the 4 tools you mention.


 
I may end up putting in some PVC pipe or whatever and "hard plumbing".  I don't own the house, just renting, so whatever I put up, I want to be able to take with me wherever I go next.
I do have a shop vac, but I still get dust all over the place, so I was thinking a good dust collector would be a good investment



Lenny said:


> The Delta 50-760 was the one I decided on. It has a 1 micron bag, runs on 120 or 240v, and has 1200 cfm to really pull those chisels, bushings and especially sandpaper out of your hands! :biggrin:
> It was a little more $$$ than I had wanted to spend but It will connect to more than one tool and I am seldom disappointed when I spend more and often disappointed when I try to go cheap. just my $.02.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-50-760-1-5HP-Vertical-Collector/dp/B00078V9KA


 
That looks like a good one.  Thanks for the info.  I know what you mean about spending more or going cheap...


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the Rockler one. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21255&filter=dust collector

Works really nice with the 5 micron bag shown here.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22625


And of course, you can't go without the dust hood from there as well.


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10578&filter=dust hood



I never have to clean my lathe any more, and neither should anyone else with a decent DC.


Hope this helps!


----------



## gvanweerd (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the Jet DC-500 picked up for $150 at WC.  It works well for the Lathe and bandsaw ,disksander.


----------



## zig613 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the same collector as Lenny, the Delta 50-760 and have it hooked (4-inch PVP piping) into 3 pcs of equipment (lathe, tablesaw, bandsaw).  It works well but a little loud.


----------



## Fred (Apr 5, 2010)

Get the absolute best that you can afford. And get one that has a 0.-3 micron bag as it is the fine dust that you need to stop.

Also, mount some type of device that will collect as much as possible right at the source - the tool tip. You must also consider the air flow rating as air movement diminishes over a length of pipe/hose as it travels back to the collection device.

What ever you decide on doing, be sure to do the best you can. One more thing ... it is far, far cheaper to protect your lungs and other heath issues NOW than to pay the doctors later. Just go to any cancer clinic and look around at those suffering from inhalation caused diseases --- NOT just cigarettes, either.

Hell ... Talk to any doctor about this and get a cheap education BEFORE you have to pay them to teach, er, treat you later.

Git'er done, dude! NOW!!


----------



## jeffnreno (Apr 5, 2010)

I have an older model of this PSI http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC2V3.html
Works good on my shop full of tools.
I have pipe run to all my machines with gates so only 1 gate is open at a time.
I also recently built one of these bafflers for the inside http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8605   It really made a big difference.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Jeremy... you should come over to my place this weekend and see what I have for dust collection.  We live in the same neighborhood.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> The Delta 50-760 was the one I decided on. It has a 1 micron bag, runs on 120 or 240v, and has 1200 cfm to really pull those chisels, bushings and especially sandpaper out of your hands! :biggrin:
> It was a little more $$$ than I had wanted to spend but It will connect to more than one tool and I am seldom disappointed when I spend more and often disappointed when I try to go cheap. just my $.02.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-50-760-1-5HP-Vertical-Collector/dp/B00078V9KA


 


zig613 said:


> I have the same collector as Lenny, the Delta 50-760 and have it hooked (4-inch PVP piping) into 3 pcs of equipment (lathe, tablesaw, bandsaw). It works well but a little loud.


 


jeffnreno said:


> I have an older model of this PSI http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC2V3.html
> Works good on my shop full of tools.
> I have pipe run to all my machines with gates so only 1 gate is open at a time.
> I also recently built one of these bafflers for the inside http://lumberjocks.com/projects/8605 It really made a big difference.


 
The PSI collector looks to have pretty much the same specs as the Delta.  Do any of you know enough about both to compare the 2?


----------



## zig613 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here are the specs from the Delta website for the 50-760.  The Delta has a 5-year warranty and can be wired for either 120 or 220V.

Motor: 1-1/2 HP, 3,450 rpm, 120/240V (Wired 120V), 1 Phase, 60 Hz
Max CFM: 1200 CFM
Max Static Pressure: 8 (inches of water) 
Impeller Diameter: 11.5 "
Filter Bag Area: 20.5 sq ft, 1.9 sq m 
Standard Bag Filtration: 1 Micron 
Chip Bag Area: 2.4 cu ft, 67 L 
Length: 35 "
Width: 19 "
Height: 83 "
Weight: 95 lbs
Shipping Weight: 100 lbs


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> The Delta 50-760 was the one I decided on. It has a 1 micron bag, runs on 120 or 240v, and has 1200 cfm to really pull those chisels, bushings and especially sandpaper out of your hands! :biggrin:
> It was a little more $$$ than I had wanted to spend but It will connect to more than one tool and I am seldom disappointed when I spend more and often disappointed when I try to go cheap. just my $.02.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-50-760-1-5HP-Vertical-Collector/dp/B00078V9KA



I Agree with Lenny, I have the same one and love it. It really sucks and is not too loud.  My only complaint is that although the bag is rated at 1 micron it always had a layer of dust at the base of the cloth bag and if it was running and I smacked it you would see a cloud of dust.  So I upgraded to a Wynn pleated filter and built a Thein baffle and it was  really worth the it.

Eugene


----------



## glycerine (Apr 6, 2010)

zig613 said:


> Here are the specs from the Delta website for the 50-760. The Delta has a 5-year warranty and can be wired for either 120 or 220V.
> 
> Motor: 1-1/2 HP, 3,450 rpm, 120/240V (Wired 120V), 1 Phase, 60 Hz
> Max CFM: 1200 CFM
> ...


 
Thanks.  I think the warranty may be one of the big differences between a "name brand" and a "generic".


----------



## glycerine (Apr 6, 2010)

ElMostro said:


> I Agree with Lenny, I have the same one and love it. It really sucks and is not too loud. My only complaint is that although the bag is rated at 1 micron it always had a layer of dust at the base of the cloth bag and if it was running and I smacked it you would see a cloud of dust. So I upgraded to a Wynn pleated filter and built a Thein baffle and it was really worth the it.
> 
> Eugene


 
Is the Wynn pleated filter the canister type or a filter that goes inside the existing bag or is it actually a replacement bag?


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 6, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Is the Wynn pleated filter the canister type or a filter that goes inside the existing bag or is it actually a replacement bag?




It is the canister type.  Here is the link to the Wynn site.

http://wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2010)

ElMostro said:


> It is the canister type. Here is the link to the Wynn site.
> 
> http://wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


 
Thanks for that link. I had it bookmarked before changing hard drives :redface:
as I plan to go that route with mine at some point as well!


----------



## glycerine (Apr 6, 2010)

ElMostro said:


> It is the canister type. Here is the link to the Wynn site.
> 
> http://wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


 
Ok, thanks.


----------



## JakeAB (Apr 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> The Delta 50-760 was the one I decided on. It has a 1 micron bag, runs on 120 or 240v, and has 1200 cfm to really pull those chisels, bushings and especially sandpaper out of your hands! :biggrin:
> It was a little more $$$ than I had wanted to spend but It will connect to more than one tool and I am seldom disappointed when I spend more and often disappointed when I try to go cheap. just my $.02.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-50-760-1-5HP-Vertical-Collector/dp/B00078V9KA



+1 for the Delta. The down side is that it sucks so hard (in a good sense) the I lost a lot of sandpaper while finishing pens on my lathe, until I put a screen of 1/2" hardware cloth over the end of the hose. Traps those flying sandpaper strips quite nicely!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2010)

JakeAB said:


> +1 for the Delta. The down side is that it sucks so hard (in a good sense) the I lost a lot of sandpaper while finishing pens on my lathe, until I put a screen of 1/2" hardware cloth over the end of the hose. Traps those flying sandpaper strips quite nicely!


 
Me too.... :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got one of the Oneida Cyclone hooked to a Big shop vac, it seems to get the small stuff real well, I just have the inlet hose sitting behind my small lathe and have done some cutting and sanding and haven't even seen any of the larger dust, pretty neat for a hundred bucks. now I need to get a hood for the lathes.


----------



## stolicky (Apr 6, 2010)

I also have the 50-760.  It is hooked up through a woodcraft pre-separator and 6" 26 gauge ducting.  I only have one gate open at a time and it works very well.

Will be building a Thein when I get to it.  I have also considered the Wynn filter option.  Not until a Thein is in line though....


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been using this one for nearly 2 years and I'm very happy with it.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers

1.5 hp
1,280 cfm
110v
Very affordable at about $250

Comes with a 30 micron upper bag but finer bags are available, I think I have a 5 micron bag on mine. It might allow ultra fine dust to escape but I have a ceiling mounted air filter to take care of that.

I searched very hard when I was in the market and this was the best value I could find.

Available right now on Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## dow (Apr 9, 2010)

I just picked up the 2 hp one from Harbor Freight yesterday.  There's a coupon availabe here that brings it down to $139.99.  It's got a 5 micron bag on it, which isn't as good as is needed, but for that money, I can afford to upgrade to a 1 micron bag and then in the future go to a filter cartridge.  I'll also be adding a Thein separator baffle to the bottom of it.  I've got a Thein topped trash can connected to my shop vac, and it works like nothing you've ever seen.

On the HF DC, lots of folks on woodnet have been pleased with it.  I also used the 20% off coupon on the same webpage to get the dust collection accessory kit and the 1 year extended warranty.  My total came to $216.22 with tax.

Hope this helps.  Good luck with whatever you end up going with.


----------



## themartaman (Apr 12, 2010)

PVC pipe requires a wire for ground inside pipe. Sawdust can ignite from static electricity and smolder till you find out too late. Use metal duct if possible.


----------



## dow (Apr 12, 2010)

themartaman said:


> PVC pipe requires a wire for ground inside pipe. Sawdust can ignite from static electricity and smolder till you find out too late. Use metal duct if possible.



Look *here* for a pretty exhaustive article on the subject of PVC ductwork and static discharge.

Additionally, *here* is an article by the same guy which was published by Fine Wood Working and then re-published with permission by woodcraft.

As for me, I won't be grounding my pvc ductwork (when I put it in).


----------



## glycerine (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there a big difference between a collector with a pre-seperator and a cyclone system?


----------



## fernhills (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been using the HF  2hp for a long time now and i am happy with it. Sometimes i leave it running for 20 min. after i am done doing something.  It isn`t real loud like a lot of them are.  Carl


----------



## dow (Apr 13, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Is there a big difference between a collector with a pre-seperator and a cyclone system?



Good question.  I believe that the cyclone systems work better than the regular two-stage bag systems, but they cost more.  As far as the pre-separators are concerned, I'd stay away from the pre-molded trashcan lid type if I were you.  I had a small one with my shop vac (fits on top of a five gallon bucket, and it didn't trap much of anything.  The Thein separator lid, however works VERY well.  Essentially nothing makes it out of the Thein and into the shop vac.  I'll be making a separator baffle based on the Thein design to fit in the new DC in the next few weeks.



fernhills said:


> I have been using the HF  2hp for a long time now and i am happy with it. Sometimes i leave it running for 20 min. after i am done doing something.  It isn`t real loud like a lot of them are.  Carl



Glad to hear you're pleased with yours.  I hope that I get many years of use out of this one.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 23, 2010)

In looking at the cyclones, I see that Grizzly has a 1.5 HP cyclone and then a 1.5 HP 2 stage cyclone.  What exactly is a 2 stage cyclone?


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 23, 2010)

dow said:


> I just picked up the 2 hp one from Harbor Freight yesterday. There's a coupon availabe here that brings it down to $139.99. It's got a 5 micron bag on it, which isn't as good as is needed, but for that money, I can afford to upgrade to a 1 micron bag and then in the future go to a filter cartridge. I'll also be adding a Thein separator baffle to the bottom of it. I've got a Thein topped trash can connected to my shop vac, and it works like nothing you've ever seen.
> 
> On the HF DC, lots of folks on woodnet have been pleased with it. I also used the 20% off coupon on the same webpage to get the dust collection accessory kit and the 1 year extended warranty. My total came to $216.22 with tax.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck with whatever you end up going with.


 


Jeremy, I just bought the same one as DOW with the $139 coupon and hard plumbed it with 4" pvc and made the Thein baffle on a metal trash can and I am really pleased with it. Also just ordered am remote controlled outlet and am waiting on it to get here. (getting pretty lazy in my old age)


----------

